# B10-Wert aus MTBFd für Berechnung T10



## Scd442 (21 Oktober 2016)

Wie leider oft bin ich auch aktuell mit einem Fall beschäftigt bei dem die sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte vom Hersteller nicht ganz einwandfrei gegeben sind. Ich plane eine Schaltung mit diesen Ventilen von Festo, und benötige den B10-Wert: https://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/365529/3623659_-_4.pdf

Gegeben sind die Aussage "low demand mode", was für mich per Definition eine Anforderung pro Jahr bedeutet, und eine Zeile darunter "Anforderungen pro Jahr: 10"

Ich hätte die Daten so interpretiert das es bei nop = 10 Anforderungen im Jahr zu einem MTBFd-Wert von 14285,71 Jahren kommt.

Da es sich meiner Meinung nach um ein Teil handelt welches im Fehlerfall getauscht und nicht repariert wird wäre statt einem MTBF ein MTTF-Wert die richtige Angabe.


Ist es zulässig den Wert bis zum Auftreten des ersten Fehlers gleich dem Wert zwischen dem Auftreten zweier Fehler anzunehmen?

Somit wäre MTTFd = MTBFd = 14285,71 Jahre

Die Gleichsetzung von MTBF und MTTF wird in diesem Dokument erwähnt: https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/490/16818490/att_96920/v1/mtbf_de.pdf

Folglich könnte man den B10d Wert berechnen zu B10d = MTTFd x nop x 0,1 = 14285,71 x 10 x 01, =14285 Schaltspiele.


B10 = B10d/2 = 14285 / 2 =7142 Schaltspiele


Wenn man jetzt mit der Formel T10 = B10 / nop die verschleißbedingte Gebrauchsdauer berechnet ergibt sich bei 1000 Anforderungen im Jahr T10 = 7142 / 1000 = 7 Jahre, womit die vom Hersteller angegebene (niedrigere) maximale Gebrauchsdauer von 5 Jahren gültig wäre in dieser Schaltung.

Spricht etwas gegen diese Argumentation? Gibt es durch den Low demand mode nach 3.5.16 Einschränkungen bei der Rechnung mit den ermittelten Werten? 

Gruß,

Simon


----------



## stevenn (26 Oktober 2016)

https://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/427053/TR_VI-Low-Demand-Mode-DE-Ver2.pdf


----------



## stevenn (26 Oktober 2016)

leider arbeite ich so gut wie nicht mit der 61508, deswegen kann ich dir nicht so helfen.
was mir aber komisch erscheint ist, ist einerseits die Definition von low demand in dem link zuvor.
Low-Demand-Mode (Betriebsart mit niedriger Anforderungsrate)
Die Sicherheitsfunktion wird nur auf Anforderung ausgeführt, um die EUC 1 in einen festgelegten sicheren Zustand zu überführen, und wobei die Häufigkeit von Anforderungen *nicht mehr als einmal je Jahr beträgt*
und dann steht in dem Dokument 10 Anforderungen pro Jahr.


----------



## knarf (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
im Anhang befindet sich ein Fachartikel über den Zusammenhang von Lambda und B10, vor allem beim Einsatz von Schützen.
Vielleicht nutzt er Dir etwas.

Gruß Frank
Anhang anzeigen Artikel B10 Werte1.pdf


Anhang anzeigen Artikel B10 Werte1.pdf


----------



## Scd442 (7 November 2016)

Danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge, das werde ich mir gleich mal durchlesen.

Eben die definition von low demand Mode und 10 Anforderungen pro Jahr erscheint mir auch unvereinbar.


Echt super wenn sich die Komponentenhersteller selber nicht auskennen mit den gesetzlichen Anforderungen, und damit muss man dann arbeiten :sb1:


----------



## Scd442 (7 November 2016)

bzw Hersteller UND Tüv...


----------

